# Presented yesterday: Mühle Glashütte ProMare Go Bronze



## StufflerMike

For Mühle enthusiasts and fans of watches with bronze cases, Mühle-Glashütte just launched a “final edition” of its ProMare sports watch. And it not only comes with an exclusive bronze case, but is also limited to just 300 pieces.










The middle section of the three part case and the inlay of the bidirectional rotating bezel are made of aluminum bronze – a material that is also used in shipbuilding for the production of propellers and is just as resistant to freshwater as it is to saltwater.










Bronze watch aficionados know: The patina characteristic of bronze, which forms over time depending on how it is worn, protects the underlying material from seawater and other environmental influences - and makes it a unique timepiece.

The 60 scale and triangular marking of the bronze inlay give a first impression of the future patina. These are specially treated after engraving so that the patination takes place more quickly in these areas.











The technical features of the ProMare Go Bronze

Case: 
42 mm bronze case, height 12.2 mm, ground/polished. 
Bidirectional rotating stainless steel bezel with bronze inlay
2.5 mm thick, domed and anti-reflective sapphire crystal
Stainless steel display back
Screw-down stainless steel crown, water-resistant to 30 bar.

Dial: 
Blue
Applied indices.
Hour markers and hands coated with Super-LumiNova

Movement:
Sellita SW 200-1, automatic
Mühle version with patented woodpecker neck regulation, own rotor and characteristic surface finishes
Hacking
41 hour power reserve

Strap: 
Leather strap with stainless steel pin buckle.

Limitation:
300

Price:
€2700


----------



## njhinde

Hi Mike - other than the Gold SAR and the "facelift" from earlier this year, did they mention any other SAR releases this year during the presentation last night?


----------



## StufflerMike

njhinde said:


> Hi Mike - other than the Gold SAR and the "facelift" from earlier this year, did they mention any other SAR releases this year during the presentation last night?


Thilo mentioned „September“ as a possible period for another SAR release. However, one is for sure,Thilo rejected a SAR with display back, the case would then increase by a further 4mm or even more. This would look disproportionate.
Thilo Mühle also mentioned thst we will see new watches throughout the year. A big date will not see a comeback in 2022, maybe later in 2024, 2025. Mühle again experiments with Titanium as case material, but again, there’s nothing to expect for 2022. Thilo was asked about plans to implement silicon springs or soft iron inner cages for better anti-magnetic properties. The answer was rather evasive, Mühle are „experimenting“. 
I will visit Mühle on the Inhorgenta (7-10 April), so some additional news may be posted here medio April.


----------



## njhinde

StufflerMike said:


> Thilo mentioned „September“ as a possible period for another SAR release. However, one is for sure,Thilo rejected a SAR with display back, the case would then increase by a further 4mm or even more. This would look disproportionate.
> Thilo Mühle also mentioned thst we will see new watches throughout the year. A big date will not see a comeback in 2022, maybe later in 2024, 2025. Mühle again experiments with Titanium as case material, but again, there’s nothing to expect for 2022. Thilo was asked about plans to implement silicon springs or soft iron inner cages for better anti-magnetic properties. The answer was rather evasive, Mühle are „experimenting“.
> I will visit Mühle on the Inhorgenta (7-10 April), so some additional news may be posted here medio April.


Fantastic, thanks Mike. I will keep an eye out for more news.


----------



## Erik_H

StufflerMike said:


> … Thilo rejected a SAR with display back, the case would then increase by a further 4mm or even more. This would look disproportionate.


Thilo Mühle is a wise man, he knows what he is doing.


----------



## BobMartian

Mühle makes the most unique watches. This bronze beauty is no exception. Only Mühle could pull off a mismatched crown.


----------



## roachjl

Thanks for posting this. I watched the event, but my German wasn’t good enough to keep up with everything.


----------



## dirtvictim

Very nice looking, not a busy dial and excellent proportions.


----------



## pdsf

This looks amazing. Thanks for sharing. I might be in the minority - I so wish Muehle would reduce their case size a bit so I can wear them.


----------



## StufflerMike

pdsf said:


> This looks amazing. Thanks for sharing. I might be in the minority - I so wish Muehle would reduce their case size a bit so I can wear them.


The ProMare Go is 12,2mm in height. Too much ?


----------



## nuhobby

BobMartian said:


> Mühle makes the most unique watches. This bronze beauty is no exception. Only Mühle could pull off a mismatched crown.


Very nice! The observation about the mismatched crown tickled me... I have a Frankenwatch with a gold-anodized case and a silvery-stainless crown. Now I feel better!


----------



## flyingpicasso

StufflerMike said:


> The ProMare Go is 12,2mm in height. Too much ?


The >50mm lug to lug would be the deal breaker for me. It's reasonably sized otherwise.


----------



## Camguy

That is awesome.


----------



## ichdien

nuhobby said:


> Very nice! The observation about the mismatched crown tickled me... I have a Frankenwatch with a gold-anodized case and a silvery-stainless crown. Now I feel better!


Seems to be something like a M-G trademark. The SAR has a brushed case and a polished crown.


----------



## pdsf

StufflerMike said:


> The ProMare Go is 12,2mm in height. Too much ?


Ok height. Was referring to the diameter (and likely the L2L).


----------



## TmBtc12

Very nice


----------



## StufflerMike

ichdien said:


> Seems to be something like a M-G trademark. The SAR has a brushed case and a polished crown.


The Full Lume SAR has a matt case and a matt crown. Saw the Full Lume in the flesh yesterday.


----------



## StufflerMike

Inhorgenta pics


----------



## lovetheocean

StufflerMike said:


> For Mühle enthusiasts and fans of watches with bronze cases, Mühle-Glashütte just launched a “final edition” of its ProMare sports watch. And it not only comes with an exclusive bronze case, but is also limited to just 300 pieces.
> 
> View attachment 16520405
> 
> 
> The middle section of the three part case and the inlay of the bidirectional rotating bezel are made of aluminum bronze – a material that is also used in shipbuilding for the production of propellers and is just as resistant to freshwater as it is to saltwater.
> 
> View attachment 16520412
> 
> 
> Bronze watch aficionados know: The patina characteristic of bronze, which forms over time depending on how it is worn, protects the underlying material from seawater and other environmental influences - and makes it a unique timepiece.
> 
> The 60 scale and triangular marking of the bronze inlay give a first impression of the future patina. These are specially treated after engraving so that the patination takes place more quickly in these areas.
> 
> View attachment 16520411
> 
> 
> 
> The technical features of the ProMare Go Bronze
> 
> Case:
> 42 mm bronze case, height 12.2 mm, ground/polished.
> Bidirectional rotating stainless steel bezel with bronze inlay
> 2.5 mm thick, domed and anti-reflective sapphire crystal
> Stainless steel display back
> Screw-down stainless steel crown, water-resistant to 30 bar.
> 
> Dial:
> Blue
> Applied indices.
> Hour markers and hands coated with Super-LumiNova
> 
> Movement:
> Sellita SW 200-1, automatic
> Mühle version with patented woodpecker neck regulation, own rotor and characteristic surface finishes
> Hacking
> 41 hour power reserve
> 
> Strap:
> Leather strap with stainless steel pin buckle.
> 
> Limitation:
> 300
> 
> Price:
> €2700



I ordered the Promare LE Bronze today from an AD in the US.

Interestingly, the Bronze Promare has 2 reference #'s. One for the leather strap and one for the canvas/w/rubber backing.

I ordered the black canvas model since it's more practical for my use but I'm waiting to hear back how much the leather strap is from Muhle. If it's reasonable, I'll buy it. If not, I'll go aftermarket.

Apparently, there have been only 2 Promare Bronze imported in the US so far.... maybe the EU and Asian market is hotter for this brand?


----------



## rationaltime

Remember this limited edition watch was introduced two months ago.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## [email protected]

I had an opportunity to view the model in person very recently and found it to be beautifully executed. This was a surprise as I don’t like bronze, in general. The aluminum-bronze alloy is lighter in color than copper-bronze and the bezel treatment and dial color really catch one’s eye:


----------



## lovetheocean

It's a stunning watch and very well executed. Perfect size and it's one of my favorites in my collection. Much better than the Oris copy-cat model that sells for a lot more.


----------



## robi1138

I'm not into the whole Bronze watch thing at all but I do like this one. Am looking at getting my third Muhle soon.


----------

